# Zack Khan wins the overall!!!



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

As the title says Zack Khan won the overall!

He looked very good. As soon as the heavyweights walked on stage I had it out of him or Alvin.

With the overall it could of gone either way between Zack or SJT

Well done Zack!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

Superb, he with out a doubt has the makings to be an amazing pro! Hope I see him over in the states competing soon!


----------



## dynoboy (Sep 21, 2009)

Any idea of the other class winners?

Classics?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm so unbelievably happy! First Jay, now Zack - this is great!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Thats great news....

Any pictures?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

So pleased for Zack, what a star. So glad he proved all the nay-sayers wrong. Now lets see what he can do in the pro ranks!!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

I want to say booby khan for the classics but not sure if that is right

SJT for the under 90's


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

So the UK has 3 new IFB pro's within 12 hours.

Zack Khan - Mens Overall

Xyleese Burford - Womens BB Overall

Louise Rogers - last years bodyfitness winner also got her pro card at the World Champs by placing 5th in Como in Italy.

Well done to all of you x


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

Can't wait for the pictures


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Great stuff


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

There's one in the muscletalk thread of Zack.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Super heavies results:

1st Zack Khan

2nd Alvin Small

3rd Daz Ball

4th Dean Mcternan

5th Pat Warner

6th Stuart Core

I pretty much agree with the result. Will see what others say


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dynoboy said:


> Any idea of the other class winners?
> 
> Classics?


Bobby won the classics...

Zack was pushed by Alvin who was a monster but he deserved both the win and the overall.....

Xyleese Burford also won the femals overall excellent lady....


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

cool, cant wait for pics


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Zack in condition as said before..lights out.

Saw Xyleese compete few week ago....excellent...gutted for tamzin though as she trains at our gym.

But well done to everyone who got to the finals and all should be proud of themselves.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think that Alvin had the best conditioning but Zack had the wow factor!

Nice to briefly meet you Paul, I was with Paddy aka prodiver. Was hoping to have a chat but maybe next time.

You must be on your phone like me!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

so pleased for Zack, finaly he did it!!!


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

well done to every one who competed, it takes a warrior to be up there. Peace


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Very intrested to see what Zack does next. Take some time off or compete soon


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

zack did look awesome...

aslong as he stays in condition can see him causing some upsets at the pro ranks.....


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

great stuff sounds like a great show.


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

its been heard now that female overall winner didnt get handed a pro card....thats bang out of order imo


----------



## d.r.h. (May 19, 2009)

yeah good on zach. . .neil hill must be one proud guy!!

whats the deal with the women tho... apparently no pro card given.... i think they should give one for the women and two for the men now as we have sjt a true contender for a 202 class as a pro.

just to think they gave out a pro card for EACH class a few years back.

well done to nathan too for the inters... made a top transition from junior to mens classes and will go even further too!


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

any pics?


----------



## Big chris (Sep 10, 2009)

well done to all winners and competitors.


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

Great result for Zack! Glad he won he`s proved a few people wrong in doing so !

Big congats to Ces Clovis on winning his class as well , the inter u90`s, Ive competed against him few times, and is a sound guy !

Looked very good in a very good line up!!


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Very pleased for Zack, after all these years the bridesmaid is finally the bride.

Awesome and now we have a heavyweight in the pro ranks to try to do some damage along with our awesome potential in the 202s.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

lol i'd love to see him in a wedding dress stow!!!!


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Kezz.

I'll ask him but can't make any promises.

You are one weird guy with these requests, but each to their own!

Stow


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Link to pics for reps?

S


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

so do we think now that he has nailed his conditioning when it matters he will continue to do so?i.e. does he now know exactly what he has to do and will he do it in the pro shows? could he really take on the septic tanks in their own back yard?


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

well done to Zack, he should step right into the pro ranks IMO


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

zak looked unbelievable had him down to win soon as he was on stage ell a close one between him and alvin brilliant


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

willsey4 said:


> Nice to briefly meet you Paul, I was with Paddy aka prodiver. Was hoping to have a chat but maybe next time.
> 
> You must be on your phone like me!


no mate on my laptop in my room...it was great to meet both you and ProDiver sorry i could not speak more i was rushed all day...



d.r.h. said:


> whats the deal with the women tho... apparently no pro card given.... i think they should give one for the women and two for the men now as we have sjt a true contender for a 202 class as a pro.!


it was never the federations intention to give the female winner a Pro card i think Kerry got carried away although i do feel they should give one....Sarah bridges did a peice in the new BEEF saying that it would cost £2000 for a female to compete in a pro show so getting the card is not everything and i am sur she is correct yet i ask the question do the men get to compete for free as a Pro if not whats the difference??



d.r.h. said:


> well done to nathan too for the inters... made a top transition from junior to mens classes and will go even further too!


Nathon looked very good especially when you think he only got out of hospital in january after a nasty accident......although i did have Simon Ackroyd just nicking it.....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

willsey4 said:


> Super heavies results:
> 
> 1st Zack Khan
> 
> ...


Oh cack I told everyone he was 5th...oops :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tom jones (Jul 7, 2008)

That's really good news...he has the physique to give the Americans a run for their money...Lets hope he goes all the way.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

d.r.h. said:


> yeah good on zach. . .neil hill must be one proud guy!!
> 
> whats the deal with the women tho... apparently no pro card given.... i think they should give one for the women and two for the men now as we have sjt a true contender for a 202 class as a pro.
> 
> ...


Im sure they announced the women overall winner got a pro card this year....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

BRABUS said:


> Im sure they announced the women overall winner got a pro card this year....


Yes, he did....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BRABUS said:


> Im sure they announced the women overall winner got a pro card this year....


yes they did but this was something Kerry said and it was not autherised by the federation a Pro card was not handed out to the Female winner


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Firstly a big well done to Zack for the Overall win, I interviewed him and Neil afterwards and couldn't stop Zack talking!!!!

Massive well done to all the guys I prepped you did yourselves proud, 8 out of 11 making the top 6 and 2 UK Champions with David Kitt in the Inters under 80kgs and Shaun Tavernier in the U90kgs.

It was a close fought battle in the overall but Zack won on size.

Everyone peaked perfectly today and I am so proud of them all. I have never been so tired in all my life but it was worth every second.

David Kitt looked truly awesome in the u80kg inters. His rear double bicep was just mind blowing and his conditioning was eceptional.

Well done too to Rich Bentley who came 5th in a very competitive u90kgs inters class, especially as his wife is about to give birth this week!!!

Shaun was disappointed but was very philosophical about his loss. He will be back unless of course he applies for a pro card and gets one. He came in big and full and watery yesterday but today he was 7lbs lighter and tight as a drum.

Big well done to John Griffiths in the u90kgs too as he got third place in a very tough line up and his first every British finals. I was extremely impressed with Dean Lesiek (sp), he has come on an absolute treat and still has time to grow. Potentially an u90s champion after Shaun has won the overall of courseLOL!!!

Lindsay Bruce came a solid 4th in what was a stacked u80kgs class and weighing in at under 74kgs has got loads of room to fill out. He was shredded along with Paul Booth who narrowly missed out of the top 6.

Paul Stannard came 5th which IMO was wrong. He was top 3 but hey, that's bodybuilding.

Stuart improved overnight but wasn't chasing the front runners. We learnt a lot working together and the first is not getting too heavy in the off season!!

I also hold my hands up as this is a step backwards for Stuart but hopefully he will take a lot away with him.

Dave made the sunday and the top 10 but didn't make the top 6 in a fierce classic class.

John Clarke was extremely unlucky not to make it through to the sunday in the u80kgs but was still delighted with his call outs and fires him up nicely for next year.

The result in the super heavies was a fair one. Zack's muscle bellies were just to ferocious for anyone else and his conditioning was good. His tan could have been a lot darker and is something he will need to address in the pro ranks.

Alvin impressed me, he was smooth in the hams and glutes yesterday but H peaked him perfectly today, probably another 1-2lbs off him and he would have been a bigger threat.

Daz was his huge ripped self but his tan was a major problem for him. The dream tan he used was too thickly applied at the pre judge and the tan for the evening had no sheen which basically left him looking flatter than he was. Not good when tanning and presentation are everything. He needs to find a tan that works for him especially as next year NO same day tanning is allowed at ANY show whether applied at home or at the show, so everyone has been warned!

I felt for Daz especially when I saw him after his tan had been sprayed on. It just went patchy within minutes!!

Well done to Nana Manu, great win for him after all his problems last year. Tony Bailey pushed him all the way though.

Great win for Lee Williams in the lightweights, he looked every inch a champion and was a clear winner IMO.

The new heavyweight under 100 class was an interesting affair. I was SO made up for Pat Warner. He was peeled and after pedalling on the bike for 15 minutes he managed to make the weight as he weighed in at 100.6kgs!

2nd was Barny which I thought was a poor decision. I actually thought he looked better at his Birmingham guest spot. Barny was far too heavy and smooth with a bigger midsection than in the LH class last year. He needed to be 10lbs lighter and it yet again proved that size isn't everything. I personally had him out of the top 3 and would have had Lee Spencer in 2nd position behind him.

Overall the standard was far higher this year and conditioning was at the forefront of nearly everybody's mind. It was great to see everybody dialing it in and made it, IMO, the best British finals ever!!!

I'm off to bed.

J


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

willsey4 said:


> As the title says Zack Khan won the overall!
> 
> He looked very good. As soon as the heavyweights walked on stage I had it out of him or Alvin.
> 
> ...


lol the funny thing is that last year i thought Alvin was an undeserving champ, but if he had won it this year i would have been happy with the result. Alvin has put on some amazing size! zack was still the best to day but Alvin was a close 2nd! was a bit disapointed with stewert core tbh, hope he cane make a good come back nxt year?


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 20, 2009)

at last, a contender for the open class!! Wll be following his career closely, awsome!!


----------



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

like to start with saying well done to zack and neil got it right and the best bb on the day took everything. As for me had i poor weekend with the tan the jan tan wudnt take to my skin then the dream looked no good then did 4hours of putting pro tan on to get a colour on for the 2nd day ansd didnt put sheen just was scared of making the pro tan run but i have learnt from that i will now over next two weeks get a few things tested to sort my tan for next year. Sorry to all the people and family that came to see me it was a silly mistake to stop showing myself of to my best but it was the best man that won. Thanks to james for helping i no how busy u have been but i can say this and mean this thats not the end of daz ball get ready for next year cus now i will be going to my cave and see you all this time next year will still be update but thats it. All the best in your 1st pro show zack and you james this year.


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

A long weekend for me.......more pics on my facebook page


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol the funny thing is that last year i thought Alvin was an undeserving champ, but if he had won it this year i would have been happy with the result. Alvin has put on some amazing size! zack was still the best to day but Alvin was a close 2nd! was a bit disapointed with stewert core tbh, hope he cane make a good come back nxt year?


Got to agree about Alvin. He did the guest spot a few weeks ago at Leicester and although huge he still had some to come off. Then seen himn 2 weeks ago and although clothed he still looked huge....

I was very impressed how he actually dialed it in for the weekend, just a transformation. And your right so much size gained to as well his conditioning. There could of never been any complaints if he won the Super Heavys and he certainly pushed Zack to the limit....a very close call...but still, Zack was a worthy winner and apparently 20lbs lighter than last year...

Great show.... :thumb:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

daz ball said:


> like to start with saying well done to zack and neil got it right and the best bb on the day took everything. As for me had i poor weekend with the tan the jan tan wudnt take to my skin then the dream looked no good then did 4hours of putting pro tan on to get a colour on for the 2nd day ansd didnt put sheen just was scared of making the pro tan run but i have learnt from that i will now over next two weeks get a few things tested to sort my tan for next year. Sorry to all the people and family that came to see me it was a silly mistake to stop showing myself of to my best but it was the best man that won. Thanks to james for helping i no how busy u have been but i can say this and mean this thats not the end of daz ball get ready for next year cus now i will be going to my cave and see you all this time next year will still be update but thats it. All the best in your 1st pro show zack and you james this year.


Kind words from you there Daz, very gentlemanly.


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Well done Zack you were awsum. And well done Daz very good words there.


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

Heres a few i took

scary

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p174/alexsahota/random066.jpg]


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p174/alexsahota/random067.jpg]


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p174/alexsahota/random064.jpg]

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p174/alexsahota/random072.jpg]


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

Photos abit on the small side lol

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p174/alexsahota/random039.jpg]


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

great stuff


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

willsey4 said:


> Super heavies results:
> 
> 1st Zack Khan
> 
> ...


 Dean come 4th damn .. he looked sharp i saw him the other day.


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

What are stuarts Plans now,.?

steve


----------



## killermike (Sep 14, 2009)

About f*****g time, Well done Zack, Theres no stopping u nw,


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BRABUS said:


> Got to agree about Alvin. He did the guest spot a few weeks ago at Leicester and although huge he still had some to come off. Then seen himn 2 weeks ago and although clothed he still looked huge....
> 
> I was very impressed how he actually dialed it in for the weekend, just a transformation. And your right so much size gained to as well his conditioning. There could of never been any complaints if he won the Super Heavys and he certainly pushed Zack to the limit....a very close call...but still, Zack was a worthy winner and apparently 20lbs lighter than last year...
> 
> Great show.... :thumb:


Alvin pushed Zack all the way and was awesome much bigger than many expected.....

a huge well done to Harold Marrillier he is one of the best Coaches in the business constantly producing the results......


----------



## ak786 (Jul 21, 2007)

willsey4 said:


> Super heavies results:
> 
> 1st Zack Khan
> 
> ...


Pat won the HW he wasnt in the SHW 

anyone know while is Alvin retireing from BBing?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Alvin isn't retiring, it was a mistake!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

sizar said:


> Dean come 4th damn .. he looked sharp i saw him the other day.


Great result for Dean. Very pleased for him. Keeps getting better.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

ak786 said:


> Pat won the HW he wasnt in the SHW
> 
> anyone know while is Alvin retireing from BBing?


I thought his name was Pat Warner?

Sorry my mistake - can anyone say who come 5th?


----------



## BigHifbbPro (Apr 27, 2009)

To Everybody....*ALVIN IS NOT RETIRING*

We sat down to have a loverly super dooper pizza feast last night and are prepping a plan for next year.....

Watch out for next year!!....he was 10pounds heavier this year and so much drier and leaner than last year......he is a man motivated !!!

Also a big well done to Zack!!! About time you did it.....10 years of british appearances in the making!

Go on now and shock the pro's!!

*BIG H*


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

BigHifbbPro said:


> To Everybody....*ALVIN IS NOT RETIRING*


yes H - I'll take the rap for that one. I was well out of order.

What a HUGE and embarrasing cock up I made which has caused Alvin and his partner a load of undue stress.

I have spoken to Alvin and apologised. Not that any apology is enough.

I heard it and I took it as gospel. That is very poor journalism on my part.

So, once again, I apologise to Alvin, and if anyone sees the rumours flying around, please simply say *it was all because of that silly ****, James Collier!*


----------



## BigHifbbPro (Apr 27, 2009)

Ex-SRD said:


> yes H - I'll take the rap for that one. I was well out of order.
> 
> What a HUGE and embarrasing cock up I made which has caused Alvin and his partner a load of undue stress.
> 
> ...


James....its all sorted mate...no worries:tongue:

Alvin is all good and enjoying his food and family time:thumb:

Speak soon

*BIG H*


----------

